# New Alabama Black Grouper Record



## jakerider

Just got a report that the existing AL black grouper record was SHATTERED this weeekend. Existing record was 67.lbs 15 oz.
The new one weighed in was 106 lbs. 
Pretty big difference.


----------



## neckmoe

Pics?


----------



## Kenton

Fish Story!!!


----------



## jakerider

*how's this Kenton*


----------



## countryjwh

Caught on the sea mixer. Great fish!


----------



## lastcast

I think I need a bigger hook! Wow what a fish.


----------



## Dynamic

WOW!!!....Just WOW!!!


----------



## amarcafina

Awesome !


----------



## marmidor

Dang!!! Nice job!


----------



## Kenton

Id put my own foot in my mouth if i wasnt so damn unflexible. Gorgeous fish!


----------



## grey ghost

Da Gone Jakerider what a FISH!! Congrats on tha record, you will prolly hold that a long while!!


----------



## BuckWild

neckmoe said:


> Pics?


Any reason you have a pic of the back of my head in your avatar?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

What a sow...


----------



## Tyee Dave

BuckWild said:


> Any reason you have a pic of the back of my head in your avatar?


I can't wait for this reply.....


----------



## DAWGONIT

Very nice haul!


----------



## MillerTime

BuckWild said:


> Any reason you have a pic of the back of my head in your avatar?


Interesting...


----------



## jakerider

*I didnt catch that stud*



grey ghost said:


> Da Gone Jakerider what a FISH!! Congrats on tha record, you will prolly hold that a long while!!


It was caught in a local tourney last weekend......impressive fish


----------



## BuckWild

Tyee Dave said:


> I can't wait for this reply.....


I can assure you, nothing was in my face when the pic was taken


----------



## beeritself

Yeeoooowwww!!!!!!


----------



## Wild Injun

Definately a fish of a lifetime! They also had a 55lb. Gag on the same trip. Congrats fellows on a couple fine fish!


----------



## Johntravis89

*Alabama State Record Black Grouper*

This is a better picture of the new state record black grouper. Caught aboard the Sea Mixer ran by Devin Potts.


----------



## Johntravis89

106 Pounds on 60 pound test


----------



## foxbo

A whole lot of samiches there!


----------



## catchlivebait.com

Goodness gracious!


----------



## Inn Deep

One Hell Of a Grouper!!
Great Job!
Congrats on Record!!

As far as fish sandwich I doubt they would be very good. I caught a 72lb gag a while back and tried every way in the world to cook it and it was very very chewy. The only way it was eatible was to cut it in small bite size chunks and fried


----------



## Johntravis89

Believe it or not, the fish didn't taste bad at all. Actually was pretty good! A lot of fat on the meat but besides that all around good fish !


----------



## foxbo

Fish for a lot of catfish around here and I like the 2-10 lbs. Anything bigger I chunk up into nuggets and deep fry.


----------



## Matt09

Damn.


----------



## bluedawg1

*Bluedawg1*

Great Fish !! A Life time Memory !!:thumbup:


----------

